# The BIGGEST Red Snapper I've Caught! 35 Inches & 30lbs+ (Video)



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 




Hey everyone i hope you all are having a good day thus far and enjoyed the video! If you do please leave a LIKE, a COMMENT, and a SUBSCRIPTION if you wanna see more fishing adventures like the one you see here! Thank you all for the support and feedback it means for than you can imagine. Tight lines everyone!

In this episode me and a member of the Saltoogan sqaud AKA Donnie head out with my dad into the Gulf of Mexico on a trek to find big AJ's and big Red snapper & Triggerfish. We ended up starting the day arriving to a public spot known as the "Russian Freighter" about 7 miles east of Pensacola Pass. The bite there was alright with us managing to get about 4 fish in total, unfortunately, all being to small. We weren't getting the big AJ's we were after so we decided to head out to our secret Snapper Hole that has been known to produce big Red Snappers. We started out through the fog, which was the worst i have ever seen it, and headed to the hole. From the moment we got there we saw the BIGGEST snapper school i have ever seen, as well with some Triggerfish mixed in as well, come to the surface. We tried free lining bait to the school and "WHAM." Fish after fish. I have never seen a feeding frenzy quite like this one in my 15+ years of fishing. It was an absolute blast. As we were fixing to leave and head back in i decided to drop down one more bait. Unfortunately for me, my GoPro, had died 5 minutes prior to the big hookup. I fought the Red Snapper of a lifetime for little under 10 minutes after almost being spooled 2 times in under 30 seconds. Around the 9 minute mark i stuck my foot down and brought in the biggest Red Snapper i have ever caught. This Mogan measured 35 Inches long and weighed approximately over 30lbs. I was happy to have had a chance to fight such a fish and was beyond happy to see her swim off after a long exhausting fight. I don't think ill be able to top that one for awhile but hopefully some day I will. Thank you all for watching! Tight lines!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That was a good one.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Hog, gave your location away with the driveway video, lol. Your neighbor has some fine toys!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I get very nervous watching you do video while you drive. Nice snapprrr


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah i had just pulled out and there wasn't any cars but i try not too usually man! Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Picture of the fish! Make sure you watch the video to see how CRAZY that feeding FRENZY was!


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice job! Doubled up on two of these in the same week! 










29lbs 6oz

Several inches over my 36" measuring stick...lol


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I see you what you mean when you were telling me about this earlier today! That snapper was a beast!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Heck yeah brotha! That is a nice one!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, not bad and zero carb. You have FB? Will have to hashtag ya for getting me hooked lol.

Side note, only saw the cotton candy in cases none cold, so they are going on the cruise with me tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

i told you so Zodiac! It was a BIG MOMMA!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

I've had all of them, with sour heads and pina colida, being my favorite! Sounds like you are fixing to have a good next couple days on your cruise man. Enjoy it and be safe!


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice fish, Weren't missing much at the freighter. I was on the other Cape in the background. Pretty slow all morning. Looks like you found a good spot afterwards. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha yeah we did man! Wish the big ones would've been biting at the freighter!


----------

